# Sony confirms PlayStation Network hacked



## Delta517 (Apr 23, 2011)

In a post late Friday to the PlayStation blog, Sony senior director, corporate communications and social media, Patrick Seybold issued the following update concerning the ongoing PlayStation Network outage:
*
An external intrusion on our system has affected our PlayStation Network and Qriocity services. In order to conduct a thorough investigation and to verify the smooth and secure operation of our network services going forward, we turned off PlayStation Network & Qriocity services on the evening of Wednesday, April 20th. Providing quality entertainment services to our customers and partners is our utmost priority. We are doing all we can to resolve this situation quickly, and we once again thank you for your patience. We will continue to update you promptly as we have additional information to share.
*

Though it provides little information on when PS3 owners might see online services restored, the language hints at the potential severity of the situation. Both the PlayStation Network and Qriocity have been compromised to such a degree that Sony felt it had no alternative but to pull the plug. With both systems containing significant amounts of customer personal and credit card data, the implication that at some point that information may not have been secure gives some cause for concern.

As we reported, in an earlier response to the situation, Seybold wrote that the system could be down for 'a day or two' while the company investigated the situation and effected repairs. While not untruthful, that statement came after the April 20 time given today as the time when Sony turned off the systems. Given the sensitivity of the situation it's understandable that Sony would want to be careful in what information it released; however, should customer data be involved, the company will need to act quickly to share the nature of the exposure with those affected.

*When PSN first went down many presumed the hacker group Anonymous might be resuming its denial of service attack. For its part, though, Anonymous claims it has nothing to do with this round of trouble. A post on the group's blog states, "While it could be the case that other Anons have acted by themselves, AnonOps was not related to this incident and does not take responsibility for whatever has happened."*

Regardless the source, the customer service challenge for Sony continues to mount as players eager to play Portal 2, SOCOM 4, or any of their other PS3 games online become frustrated. Many of them around the Net have started to suggest compensation is now in order in the form of a free game or access to the Plus features of the PlayStation Network.[/p]

Shacknews
Playstation Blog


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm glad me and my friend played Portal 2 and I activated mine before this whole thing hit us.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

Who cares if it was Anonymous or another anonymous group? Both are the same bastards. The group can simply be lying to protect its reputation by blaming others.


----------



## SparkFenix (Apr 23, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Who cares if it was Anonymous or another anonymous group? Both are the same bastards. The group can simply be lying to protect its reputation by laming others.



Protect it's reputation?
They said they attacked it before so now they're gonna lie?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 23, 2011)

Anon does not lie.

They always are upfront and open about their shit. They are not the kind of pussyfootin' group to hide shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

*dances happily* Good for Sony, and good for all the people who still think that your digital media are safe.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 23, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Who cares if it was Anonymous or another anonymous group? Both are the same bastards. The group can simply be lying to protect its reputation by laming others.



There are also quite a few groups (and a couple of talented individuals) opposed to Anonymous more than capable of pulling this off. They could be the cause and not taking credit to put the suspicion on Anon. Seeing as this seems much more sophisticated than dupeing a load of idiots into aiming LOIC at SCEA I'd definitely presume more of this sort of thing than anything to do with Anon.

But, TBH, I blame ebaum's


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Still don't get why people are hating on Sony...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 23, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Still don't get why people are hating on Sony...



Because they are greedy and flipped shit over their system having homebrew enabled.

"OMG HOMEBREW WE HAVE TO STOP IT"

If they were REALLY after piracy, they wouldn't have targeted Geo because he had NOTHING to do with the piracy that followed.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 23, 2011)

I myself always find funny when some 19 year old guys in their mother's basements do this kind of shit to big companies.
They'll get it fixed soon enough.



			
				WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Who cares if it was Anonymous or another anonymous group? Both are the same bastards. The group can simply be lying to protect its reputation by blaming others.


What reputation?
Everyone is noone there.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also admitted that it was a bad idea to attack PSN and said they are gonna stop. But you can hurt Sony most if you attack the PSN. So they simply could have continue with their PSN attacks and blaim other groups.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Apr 23, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its always ebaums.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> *dances happily* Good for Sony, and good for all the people who still think that your digital media are safe.



XD

*joins*


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 23, 2011)

And of course this fiasco has been ridiculed by Penny Arcade.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 23, 2011)

A bit rediculous that its still down though


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the Anonymous from the beginning of its Sony escapade said they won't attack the PSN. It's rather hypocritical to try to "fight" for consumer rights only to hurt the consumer in your fight. Well, they already hurt consumers with their lame DDoS attack and failed organized protest, but let's not tell them that. It'd hurt their feelings.

It's probably some fringe group or something. It could be, as the Anonymous said, another sect of the Anonymous, just not them. It's not like everyone whose "Anonymous" is unified. They're incredibly disorganized and across the spectrum.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure. Because Nintendo never bricked any homebrewed Wii's with their updates. They didn't block iPlayer flash carts which have nothing to do with piracy either.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Sure. Because Nintendo never bricked any homebrewed Wii's with their updates. *They didn't block iPlayer flash carts which have nothing to do with piracy either*.



Actually, you can run emulators on an iPlayer and thus play pirated games. Besides, the iPlayer itself is highly illegal due to the copyrighted code in its bootstrap used to bypass the security measures.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Emulators have nothing to do with pirated games. If you have the original, you can play it on as many emulators as you like. If you DON'T have the original, YOU are the criminal around here.

It's like saying that spoons should be outlawed because you can stab someone in the eye with one.


----------



## emigre (Apr 23, 2011)

I think Foxi4 was being facetious about the iplayer. He's saying Ninty blocked the iplayer despite its original purpose was purely homebrew.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a shame its still down though like 3/4 days later! It's a bit weird that it would take a team like Sony with the resources they have this long to do anything about the issue.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Emulators have nothing to do with pirated games. If you have the original, you can play it on as many emulators as you like. If you DON'T have the original, YOU are the criminal around here.
> 
> It's like saying that spoons should be outlawed because you can stab someone in the eye with one.



Then the same could be applied to any flash cart on the market. If you have the original, you can play it on as many flash carts as you like. If you DON'T have the original, YOU are the criminal around here. Right?

Oh wait, downloading games is illegal in most countries, it doesnt matter if you own the original or not


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Since when downloading games is illegal in most countries? It's sharing them that's illegal, not downloading them.

Plus, if you have a game, you don't really need a flash cart, do you?

Don't use reverse psychology on me, you shall fail miserably.


----------



## emigre (Apr 23, 2011)

Or you make your own back ups?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From a practicality point of view, they definitely have their advantages. I can carry around a flashcart and store 20 games on it that, let's say, I legally own and dumped myself. That sure beats carrying around 20 carts. Of course there's also homebrew.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Since when downloading games is illegal in most countries? It's sharing them that's illegal, not downloading them.
> 
> Plus, if you have a game, you don't really need a flash cart, do you?
> 
> Don't use reverse psychology on me, you shall fail miserably.



You sir have a serious issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I let another person teach you. Bye.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Since when downloading games is illegal in most countries? It's sharing them that's illegal, not downloading them.
> 
> Plus, if you have a game, you don't really need a flash cart, do you?
> 
> Don't use reverse psychology on me, you shall fail miserably.



Your logic just blew my mind O_O


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This 100%

For once, I agree with you completely. The end is nigh.

In all seriousness, every single company is going to get out of their way to stop the homebrew community. Unsigned code leads to too many possible problems. They don't want to fix your consoles that were bricked by faulty code, they don't want you running around in GOD Mode on multiplayer games, they don't want you to pirate games, they don't want you to expand the features of their console when they could just add those features in their next console and get more of your money. Simple, really.

EDIT: I'm glad I blew up a few minds. Cause, y'know. Carrying 20 carts is soooo hard. They're soooo heavy nowadays. I mean, you'd need a truck or something to carry your *20* games.

BUY A GODDAMN BAG.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Since when downloading games is illegal in most countries? It's sharing them that's illegal, not downloading them.
> 
> Plus, if you have a game, you don't really need a flash cart, do you?
> 
> Don't use reverse psychology on me, you shall fail miserably.


Downloading them is illegal.

Look it up.

And people use flash carts in case the game is broken. Or at least, some people do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not here and not in most of the EU it's not. Only sharing copyrighted code is illegal, the person who commits the felony is the hoster, not the downloader. You look it up.

As you may or may not know, Poland is a country in the EU, not a state in the US. You can have your DMCA.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If people want to put there games in flash carts, then that's there decision. It's a lot better than taking a bag full of 20 ds games. 

I don't think many people would like that.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 23, 2011)

I didnt mean mind-blown in a good way


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a sad day for PSN users when 'the good guys' screw you over.

IMHO, I honestly hope Sony hires a team of super hackers for NGP security. As much fun as PSP Homebrew and PS3 hacking is, I think the line has been crossed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> I didnt mean mind-blown in a good way


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

It is illegal as long as *someone still holds publishing rights to it*.

Please tell me if that's wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

...are you reffering to the ESA-Protected files, by any chance?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...are you reffering to the ESA-Protected files, by any chance?


No. I looked up, it is illlegal to download games, on google, and that's what keeps coming up.

Am I wrong? Please tell me if I am.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 23, 2011)

Been half a week and I still haven't been able to activate my PS3/Steam cross-platform codes for my shiny new Portal 2... and I don't even own a PS3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony fucked up big on this one, on the worst possible release week too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

@Duskye It pops up with so often because it's a popular misconception. The act of "downloading" is not illegal, it's the act of illegal distribution that's an offence. Unless there have been some major changes in law that I haven't heard of.

To clarify - if you have the original game and you "broke" the storage device you stored it on, you're free to download the exact same game (region and language included) because technically, you already own it.

Also, if you're downloading via Torrent, you're *unwillingly* but *still* distributing content.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> @Duskye It pops up with so often because it's a popular misconception. The act of "downloading" is not illegal, it's the act of illegal distribution that's an offence. Unless there have been some major changes in law that I haven't heard of.
> 
> To clarify - if you have the original game and you "broke" the storage device you stored it on, you're free to download the exact same game (region and language included) because technically, you already own it.


Not from what I hear from many people.

There was a similar thread where someone said that you could download the game if you own it.

People kept saying it's illegal to do so.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what it says in the instruction manual for Super Mario 64 DS

"Copying of any video game for any Nintendo system is illegal and is strictly prohibited by domestic and international intellectual property laws. "Back-up" or "archival" copies are not authorized and are not necessary to protect your software. Violators will be prosecuted."

It says similar stuff in Sony and Microsoft games as well, so backups are NOT legal even though people like to claim that they are.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Alright then, exact paragraph of the exact document that states so or it never happened.

Everything depends on where you live. I'm posting how it looks like in Poland and what's the general EU stance. Different countries in the EU may have separate laws regarding the issue - the EU law is not unified.

EDIT: Since WHEN Nintendo dictates what's the law in my country? The EULA is not above the law.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh boy, so much bullshit. Can someone please enlighten this poor guy already? >_>


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Oh boy, so much bullshit. Can someone please enlighten this poor guy already? >_>



I'm afraid that you're the ignorant one here, since you can't accept the simple fact that this is how it works where I live. Are you Polish? Do you know anything about the Polish law? No? Well then why are you calling this bullshit?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 23, 2011)

backups are never legal

people will say its legal if you own the game
its not

then they say its legal if you back up your own game
still not


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, now I'm just confused here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's it illegal to download games or not? Some one please tell me. I'm getting confused


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what your country laws are you're still illegally downloading someone's intellectual property which is in fact illegal.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 23, 2011)

Apparently its Legal in Poland, but Polish laws dont apply everywhere else...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nevermind. Each and every one of you would have to look up how the matters are in your country or state to be absolutely certain, which is pointless. It would require something that's called "effort" and forgetting about the holy bible that it EULA for some of you. I know for a fact it is legal in Poland, and Nintendo's, Sony's or whoever else's EULA is just as valid as toilet paper where I live. I can have 300 copies of a game and if I have the original, I won't have any trouble at all.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what your country laws are you're still illegally downloading someone's intellectual property which is in fact illegal.



Actually, law is all that matters here. That's the point of having copyright laws. They regulate issues like this.

I know it applies to Poland and I know it's the general EU standard. Whether individual countries follow it or not is THEIR cake. I said that, like, a hundred times already. Read further then the first paragraph of my posts.

This was one of the reasons why Microsoft waited with launching XBox Live in Poland. I believe it was launched as late as 2006-8 here due to the big piracy scare. Our government takes it very "leisurely". Microsoft was right. We like our pirates ALOT.

EDIT: Oh my... Where's the topic? I think we took an off-road trip to nowhere here.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Alright then, exact paragraph of the exact document that states so or it never happened.
> 
> Everything depends on where you live. I'm posting how it looks like in Poland and what's the general EU stance. Different countries in the EU may have separate laws regarding the issue - the EU law is not unified.
> 
> EDIT: Since WHEN Nintendo dictates what's the law in my country? The EULA is not above the law.



I made my post before this one so never mind.

But really, I doubt that it's legal to download games you own in poland.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Nevermind. Each and every one of you would have to look up how the matters are in your country or state to be absolutely certain, which is pointless. It would require something that's called "effort" and forgetting about the holy bible that it EULA for some of you. I know for a fact it is legal in Poland, and Nintendo's, Sony's or whoever else's EULA is just as valid as toilet paper where I live. I can have 300 copies of a game and if I have the original, I won't have any trouble at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right law is all that matters now if you would please refer to the link below and scroll down to page 5 you will see it's not legal and that they're fighting it.

http://www.iipa.com/rbc/2010/2010SPEC301POLAND.pdf


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 23, 2011)

External intrusion? Probably more like too many Portal 2 players trying to connect to Steam or something.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

What exactly on page 5 is even remotely connected to dowloading content you *already own*?

The entire document is about *sharing* copyright-infringing material, not *downloading* it. They're cutting down the *hosters* not the *downloaders*.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Polish Copyright Law, Chapter 7. Special Provisions Concerning Computer Programs
> 
> Article 75, sub-paragraph 2
> 
> ...



In other words, I can make and posses back-up copies of WHATEVER software I have in WHATEVER quantities as long as I am using only 1 disc until it breaks. This is especially important when concerning emulation - to use the program, I need it in ROM/ISO form. Thus, I CAN dump it. YES, I was THAT bored to actually look through the act I already am accustomed with and post it here to prove a point. I can have back-ups. Adding to that, IIPA is a private, not a government body and it represents only American copyright holders as far as I remember.

To answer confused Duskeye's question - you CAN have backup copies as long as your country's copyright law allows having them. You can download them aswell if the copyright law of your country allows that. Seeing that you live in the States though, you fall under the jurisdiction of the DCMA Act, which you will have to review to find out. From the agressive resonses I take it that you can't, but I wouldn't be sure until I check myself. Those are LARGE slabs of text for you to review, so do so only if you're dedicated enough.


In any case, *back to the subject.*

It'd be about time to start worrying about your credit card numbers, hmm? Story from february's re-visited.

A bit sucky sucky here.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 23, 2011)

the interesting thing is that if not them then who? they will definitely admit it if it were them but they are denying it blatantly.
maybe Geohot knows?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't necessarily say that they're greedy. Think about how much it cost to make a PS3 then factor in free online play and tell me how Sony is greedy. I don't think Sony is reeling in as much doe as Microsoft or Nintendo so they gotta do something if someone tries to take away or tamper their profits.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> the interesting thing is that if not them then who? they will definitely admit it if it were them but they are denying it blatantly.
> maybe Geohot knows?



Personally I think that Geohot had just about enough problems. He's probably cutting all the threads that even remotely connect him to the hacking scene. I'd treat the lawsuit he's been through as an official warning. Regardless of the fact whether he would or wouldn't be found guilty of anything, Sony has enough money to make him *drown* in paperwork. They as a company won't loose much, and the life of a single person will consist of driving from one court to the other, since he has to attend.

Not.Worth.It.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> What exactly on page 5 is even remotely connected to dowloading content you *already own*?
> 
> The entire document is about *sharing* copyright-infringing material, not *downloading* it. They're cutting down the *hosters* not the *downloaders*.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be aggressive, it's just what I keep hearing.

I know about the DMCA Act, by the way. I'm sorry if I did sound aggressive.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Who cares if it was Anonymous or another anonymous group? Both are the same bastards. The group can simply be lying to protect its reputation by blaming others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, lets see. Who is lying? The group of activists who actually come out with all of their plans and tells the truth, because you know, that's their whole thing.

Or is the liar the company that has a track record of lying, and they actually have no idea what the fuck is going on and they are just taking a stab in the dark to make Anonymous look bad... hmmm...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

I wasn't refering to you, Duskeye. You were actually the only one who didn't have his head so far up the behind to even conscider that a possibility that the Polish law allows having back-ups for emulation purposes exists, for what I thank you. Now, shall we stop putting more and more junk in the thread? I can help you look through the acts via PM, if you want me to do so in my spare time.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I wasn't refering to you, Duskeye. You were actually the only one who didn't have his head so far up their behind to even conscider that a possibility that the Polish law allows having back-ups for emulation purposes exists, for what I thank you. Now, shall we stop putting more and more junk in the thread? I can help you look through the acts via PM, if you want me to do so in my spare time.


No, I'm fine.

But, On Topic.

If it said that Anom wasn't the one's that hacked it, who was it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

Do we really need to know who? The very idea behind a good hack is *not* getting caught/recognized. Whoever BOASTS about his/her hacking exploits is a *retard*.

I noticed something quite funny and slightly hypocritical going on here - everybody hates Sony now and says that they're "booo" and should pay for what they've done to poor Geohot, who infact did break the law by altering copyrighted code. For whatever purposes he did that, he broke the law.

Now that someone actually *does* something againts Sony, everyone's "booo, they took our PSN off, how will we ever play our gaaamez?".

The way I see it, you can't "eat the cake" and "still have it".


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I myself always find funny when some 19 year old guys in their mother's basements do this kind of shit to big companies.


wait, what would 19 year olds be doing in their mothers' basements? and what does that have to do with anon hacking PSN?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because hackers are usually no-lifes, confined to their computer groto and living with their parents because they have no actual job to support themselves. Other than hacking. And stealing monnies from hacked accounts if they're the EVIL hackerz.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 24, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a running joke that Anonymous doesn't really do much besides internet protesting. It's also common to call people that browse the internet basement-dwellers, because they spend too much time here to get jobs.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Kind of.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh living. Its hard as fuck to move out when your 19, even if you have a job. Its so expensive.


----------



## P-CHYLD (Apr 24, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Because hackers are usually no-lifes, confined to their computer groto and living with their parents because they have no actual job to support themselves. Other than hacking. And stealing monnies from hacked accounts if they're the EVIL hackerz.


I have my own 2 bedroom apt, I don't live in my parents basement, I have a daughter, and I worked from 11pm til 8am.
So I do have a life for the record, me and others just like me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

P-CHYLD said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't pay any attention to it. It's just stereotyping. Just like calling every Muslim a terrorist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

I should put sarcasm indicators in my posts. Obviously I was joking.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

UH OH TROUBLES COMING DISTRACTION TIME


WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP







So have the gotten things working again yet?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 24, 2011)

Weren't they saying they just had some technical problems a few hours ago?


----------



## Urza (Apr 24, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enabling arbitrary code execution = enabling piracy.

If someone discovers and publishes an exploit that allows you unauhtorized root access to a remote Windows box, not with the intention of helping the platform maintainer, but rather to enable others to take advantage of that exploit, is that person in the right? Should we rise them up as giants on our shoulders for giving other hackers the right of way to being detrimental to the platform?


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 24, 2011)

so it's no anon's doing i thought it was then what the fuck is it? i sold something for mortal kombat and after 24 hours PSN goes fucking dow JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!! this is bull sony it's been three days stop jacking off to playboy's and get your fucking ass's in gear. back on topic any way i'm glad i got AH3 and fancy pants but still PSN is my life for playing online god man just god damn...


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 24, 2011)

The day I buy Portal 2 this shit has to happen... fuck.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Apr 24, 2011)

well i hope sony restore psn asap because i want to play killzone3 so bad and portal 2


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 24, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It DOES matter what country you're in. The United...correction "Corporate" States of America is not the whole fraking planet! I hate it when people from my country act as if U.S. law is the law of the world *rolls eyes* Seriously people! Copyright laws are NOT the same everywhere.


----------



## tommzy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

i think as soon as they fix this all up they should make Playstation Plus free for 3-4 days.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> i think as soon as they fix this all up they should make Playstation Plus free for 3-4 days.



PS+ Should be free every day.


----------



## Beige (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, Sony, you annoyed nerds on the internet.  Unfortunately for you, you annoyed the wrong crowd.  If you didn't get so butthurt about someone getting into your system, then maybe you shouldn't have made claims about how secure your system was in the first place.  Easy way to magnetize hackers looking for a challenge.

People will say that this isn't Sony's fault, but it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It DOES matter what country you're in. The United...correction "Corporate" States of America is not the whole fraking planet! I hate it when people from my country act as if U.S. law is the law of the world *rolls eyes* Seriously people! Copyright laws are NOT the same everywhere.


I thought that was already established. I posted an excerpt from the Polish Copyright Law already, clearly stating that I can, in fact, have as many backup copies as I see fit as long as I posses the original software in question. Nobody will ever go into details how said software was obtained because I *can* have it. I'm fairly certain that the exact same document also states I can download it, but I don't feel like looking through slabs of text just to prove someone wrong - it's the person I'm discussing with that's supposed to find counter-arguments.

Yes, not every place on earth is a State in the US. It's time to move on.


----------



## P-CHYLD (Apr 24, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> It DOES matter what country you're in. The United...correction "Corporate" States of America is not the whole fraking planet! I hate it when people from my country act as if U.S. law is the law of the world *rolls eyes* Seriously people! Copyright laws are NOT the same everywhere.


This is why the pirate bay (HAS NOT BEEN SHUTDOWN) because laws are different in other countries.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

ThePirateBay is still online because they *don't* deal with piracy. They offer torrent files which have nothing to do with the copyrighted material. It's the Torrent users that break the law if the data they share is illegal.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ThePirateBay is still online because they *don't* deal with piracy. They offer torrent files which have nothing to do with the copyrighted material. It's the Torrent users that break the law if the data they share is illegal.



And the laws where they're from. Look at their email thing where companies email them, and they reply back saying their laws does not affect TPB.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Who cares if people can't play online.  Its just a dam video game get over it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 24, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ThePirateBay is still online because they *don't* deal with piracy. They offer torrent files which have nothing to do with the copyrighted material. It's the Torrent users that break the law if the data they share is illegal.


Too bad that fact doesn't hold up when going up against the billion dollar corporations... See ISOhunt.
Also, the US Government is seizing .com domain names of some torrent sites: http://torrent-finder.com/


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Who cares if people can't play online.  Its just a dam video game get over it.


Uh, the consumers? It may not affect those that don't use the PSN but I'm pretty sure those that do will be very pissed. Besides, this is a video game thread. If you're going to say that "It's just a damn video game, get over it.", then I don't think your in the right place. Also, it's not just ONE damn video game, it's all damn video games on the PS3 that you can't play online, and that's very important, to the consumers, to Sony, and to the people who hacked it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

Speaking of isohunt, you know that site doesn't work for me, at all. Years ago, it used to, it was even my favorite torrent site and I went to it like every day. But then they changed it a while back to test out some "lite" version or some crap like that. And since then, I haven't been able to view the site. It constantly loads, and it's rare that a page will load. And by load, I mean it's all broken. My friend who goes to it, who lives down the street from me, has no problem viewing it, it's stupid.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Speaking of isohunt, you know that site doesn't work for me, at all. Years ago, it used to, it was even my favorite torrent site and I went to it like every day. But then they changed it a while back to test out some "lite" version or some crap like that. And since then, I haven't been able to view the site. It constantly loads, and it's rare that a page will load. And by load, I mean it's all broken. My friend who goes to it, who lives down the street from me, has no problem viewing it, it's stupid.


you can just bypass the US blockout with the crappy lite version

http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell, for some reason that works...


----------



## zeromac (Apr 24, 2011)

Not to kill this off-topic discussion but isn't mentioning torrent and warez sites against the forum rules?


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 24, 2011)

We went from a topic about sony's playstation network shit to laws about piracy? wtf lol I think Sony just fucked something up and their blaming hackers for it to make them look bad =p


----------



## coolness (Apr 24, 2011)

damn thatss why i cant play mw2 and other games online  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hope someone while shoot those fucking ps3 hackers in the face


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 24, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> We went from a topic about sony's playstation network shit to laws about piracy? wtf lol I think Sony just fucked something up and their blaming hackers for it to make them look bad =p


Your theory is out there but it might be true. If it's true. I think they're going to use this as a loop-hole to switch everyone to the new 3rd party servers (SNEA)they've been talking about without getting consent from the users.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Not to kill this off-topic discussion but isn't mentioning torrent and warez sites against the forum rules?


Who knows, I've seen so many posts that directly says the name of the sites (few mods), that I don't even know what that rule applies to now.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 24, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which includes the cut on ps2 compatibility or OS cut?


----------



## Stewy12 (Apr 24, 2011)

They're re-building the whole system!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We sincerely regret that PlayStation Network and Qriocity services have been suspended, and we are working around the clock to bring them both back online. Our efforts to resolve this matter involve re-building our system to further strengthen our network infrastructure. Though this task is time-consuming, we decided it was worth the time necessary to provide the system with additional security.
> 
> We thank you for your patience to date and ask for a little more while we move towards completion of this project. We will continue to give you updates as they become available.



Someones Bank Holiday plans are screwed......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

"necessary to provide the system with additional security."

When I read that, I can't help but think that a lot of users personal information was at risk...


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 24, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> We went from a topic about sony's playstation network shit to laws about piracy? wtf lol I think Sony just fucked something up and their blaming hackers for it to make them look bad =p


Blatantly lying like this would not carry any favour. AOL once pulled this on us a few months ago. Our internet was out for a week and AOL refused to tell us why. AOL kept saying it must be our end as there were no line faults. This was crap, our router was completely fine. There were loads of other customers in my area having the same troubles. It was crap customer service. Basically: If they lie it will piss off a LOT of people. Also a fuck up wouldn't need an entire rebuild.

What I reckon happened is some incredibly hacking group decided to orchestrate a large hack of the PSN. In order to cause the most disruption (and therefore most fun) they coincided it with the EU release of Portal 2 when a large amount of users would require the service to activate their Steam copies. Its far too much of a coincidence that Sony would fuck up on Portal's release.

As for the 3rd party servers. If they do perform the switch then they'll get user consent through a EULA update you must agree to to use PSN.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conspiracy Theorist much?

As far as I know, Sony has a track record of some lies. They're no more reputable than a hacking group.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 24, 2011)

Something must be seriously wrong if they had to take the whole network offline to rebuild it! Normally you would rebuild it and test it in a sandbox type enviroment and then switch over to the new service! How odd!?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2011)

Whatever the case, I really hope Sony buckles the fuck down and fix this shit ASAP


----------



## Urza (Apr 24, 2011)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Something must be seriously wrong if they had to take the whole network offline to rebuild it! Normally you would rebuild it and test it in a sandbox type enviroment and then switch over to the new service! How odd!?


I would speculate that whatever exploit the attack leveraged is inherent in the current system (ie. not fixable without the substantial rebuild they mention), and also easily replicable.

Unfortunate of course, but I'm sure they'll offer some kind of refund or voucher for the time lost.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 24, 2011)

We deserve free stuff for this!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 24, 2011)

Makes me feel proud of myself for playing _online_ games strictly on the PC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't own a PS3/XBOX 360.
Never play Online on Wii.
PC ftw.

@ShadowSoldier - You are absolutely right on target lol, Sony themselves could be lying about this so that Sony fans don't flame Sony and in turn end up flaming some random unknown hackers. Sony lies to keep its commitment of fans intact. You lost my commitment 5 years back Sony!! I'll never buy anything Sony related after my PS2 Lol. (PSP was a gift so meh, doesn't count....right??...right?)


----------



## Nujui (Apr 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Makes me feel proud of myself for playing _online_ games strictly on the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pc games get hacked too ya know.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 24, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I'm strictly inclined to F2P MMOs, so what am I losing here?? Only the time I wasted playing the MMOs?? Lol time pass is time pass.

That too, MMOs with fake account details. I don't trust the Internet thats that.


----------



## Urza (Apr 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> @ShadowSoldier - You are absolutely right on target lol, Sony themselves could be lying about this so that Sony fans don't flame Sony and in turn end up flaming some random unknown hackers. Sony lies to keep its commitment of fans intact.


Uh, no?

Falsifying information concerning a significant detriment of their platform would be _blatantly_ illegal, and something an enormous multi-national conglomerate would not consider in almost any circumstance.

People will whine and whine about how they had to wait a week to play Portal 2 co-op, but very, very few of them will actually ditch the platform due to a temporary outage. Regardless of the cause.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 24, 2011)

it's not just the PSN. SOE services are also down. No playing DCUonline, FF11,  star wars galaxies ect.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Apr 24, 2011)

This is why Xbox Live is better. Just saying.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 24, 2011)

happy fucking easter everyone also here's a image of mr vice prez of sony enjoy.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Customer's wouldn't complain too much if it was buckling under Portal 2 pressure. Also if it was that it wouldn't be down for so long.
I'm not being a conspiracy theorist. I'm just saying some hacking group went out to cause some trouble on the Portal 2 release. Not exactly conspiratory. Its conspiratory to say that Sony are lying.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 24, 2011)

i think people should stop hacking there god damn systems to begin with. there make us users suffer cause of this shit on wenesday my wii got corrpeted and it's a brick now. so this is a repayment for being loyal to sony?!? well fuck you fucking couch hackers just fuck your fucking couch in HELL!

EDIT: http://www.psu.com/PSN-hackers-attacked-Ad...-a011425-p0.php

yep it hackes mother fucking hackers we will not have psn back to tuesdays... man this is bullshit.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 24, 2011)

Shad0wninja said:
			
		

> This is why Xbox Live is better. Just saying.


Xbox Live went down for 13 days back in 2007 once.  Just saying.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 24, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> happy fucking easter everyone also here's a image of mr vice prez of sony enjoy.


[insert rant here]
and that is why you never tease jesus


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 24, 2011)

i gut warned on gamefaqs for posting that image. LOL man i'm not pissed at all i'm just laughing my fucking ass off HA HA HA HA HA!! maybe cause it's the holiday or something. and i know i'm going to hell for doing that... and i don't care L O FUCKING L.


----------



## RE4zombie (Apr 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> "necessary to provide the system with additional security."
> 
> When I read that, I can't help but think that a lot of users personal information was at risk...


Sony has refused to tell whether or not credit card info was compromised.  This is a clear indicator that some serious user info got pulled off their servers, and they just don't want to scare the consumers.  I'm so glad I don't have a PSN account.


----------



## ecko (Apr 24, 2011)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, 1st thing i noticed.
they haven't stated if user information was not compromised


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 24, 2011)

That makes me wonder; If someone DID pull information out of the servers, would Sony even know?


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope they come with a master update which makes the PS3 non-hackable "again".

at least for a while...


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 24, 2011)

Gameking-4 said:
			
		

> I hope they come with a master update which makes the PS3 non-hackable "again".
> 
> at least for a while...


I don't know if they can do that; The people that opened up the PS3 got keys that allow for signing things like homebrew to it.

If you changed those keys, every single game on the PS3 from today back to the day of its release would be rendered un-playable. At least, I think that's the case.

I could be horribly wrong.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 24, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Gameking-4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have already changed the keys that was what 3.60 did
and added a black list and white list on top of that as well as changing the encryption method


----------



## Eckin (Apr 24, 2011)

Just for clarification, because reading this topic made me question if I got the right interpretation from the blog post:

Someone was able to hack and/or get info from the PSN, Sony was able to identify that action, and took down the whole system to prevent further invasions. Am I correct?

It says so on the Blog, that they took the system offline to prevent any more invasions and upgrade their entire defense system against that kind of thing. But everyone on this topic (and also some of the other source stated on the first post) is talking about how this is Anonymous' fault.

But Sony took it down by themselves. And said so on the Blog (it's also the first part in bold if you check the first post). How are you even connecting Anonymous to the downtime..? Or is it just baseless assumptions because that other source cited Anonymous?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's not. A lot of companies in the past have screwed up but put the blame on something else just so they don't have to take the heat. There's nothing illegal about it. It's just when the users find out (and they always do), there's backlash against the company. Also, if we want to get into "it's illegal", don't forget, Sony is the same company that installed those rootkits on peoples computers with the audio cd's. Not to mention, those rootkits did more than what people thought of at first.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 24, 2011)

Shad0wninja said:
			
		

> This is why Xbox Live is better. Just saying.


At least I didn't have to pay. Just saying.


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Shad0wninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol fanboyism much from both? lol


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 24, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with me not paying again for internet for my device?

I didn't have a personal PS3 btw and again just saying.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 24, 2011)

Shad0wninja said:
			
		

> This is why Xbox Live is better. Just saying.



Microsoft has just managed to not piss off apparently the wrong people. Sony has been on the warpath the past few months, and now the users are suffering. 

Sony's sue everybody and everything strategy is leaving them in a world of shit, as their PSN has lost potential sales, and this will turn off potential buyers of the system as a whole if they think it may go down for a large period of time again. No PSN also means no outside services associated with the PSN too. That means instant streaming for Netflix users too. I prefer streaming over my PS3 rather than the PC myself. Somebody feel free to correct me if I'm wrong about that, but my assumption from reading this all is that there is no online currently with the PS3 at all. Good thing I've had other things to occupy myself with that aren't my PS3 lately, as my PS3 is primarily used for playing BC2 online at this point.

For everybody screaming Anonymous, shut up. It's obviously not them. If you knew anything, you would know for one, they're a bunch of script kiddies with no real power. For two, they already said they wouldn't make any attempt to attack services that effected the users of the PS3 system, as it isn't the users that they are trying to punish. For three, Sony said that they took it down. Sony took it down themselves *after* an attack or fuck up, you know, whatever the real reason is.


----------



## leeday100196 (Apr 24, 2011)

But i was just about to reach Prestige 7 on Black Ops!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well, I finished the campaign in the meantime, toooooo easy (on hardened)! you guys, if you read this, add me when it gets back up and working. username="Sgt_Ninja1001"(without the quotation marks). I play ModNation Racers, Split/Second Velocity and CoD: Black Ops.


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tring to say well psn is better by being free lol both services are good I liked PSN personally but when it comes down to it Microsoft really did the best with xbox live lol paying for it or not. *fingers crossed hoping for someone to say Nintendo has best online * haha


----------



## leeday100196 (Apr 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old paraprosdokian for this statement: "I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you." 
And to DarkLG's above post, Nintendo DOES have the best online and you and I know it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 24, 2011)

^Are you being serious? It alright, it workable/bearable. It not bad just isn't the best.

Even I can a least see/admit that.


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 24, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha thank you lol friend codes are the shit guys haha so safe


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Microsoft has just managed to not piss off apparently the wrong people. Sony has been on the warpath the past few months, and now the users are suffering.
> 
> Sony's sue everybody and everything strategy is leaving them in a world of shit, as their PSN has lost potential sales, and this will turn off potential buyers of the system as a whole if they think it may go down for a large period of time again. No PSN also means no outside services associated with the PSN too. That means instant streaming for Netflix users too. I prefer streaming over my PS3 rather than the PC myself. Somebody feel free to correct me if I'm wrong about that, but my assumption from reading this all is that there is no online currently with the PS3 at all. Good thing I've had other things to occupy myself with that aren't my PS3 lately, as my PS3 is primarily used for playing BC2 online at this point.



Has long as you have the newest version of netflix for the ps3 before PSN went down, you can still use it on the ps3. I just got done watching a few episodes of family guy with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

You all seem to forget is that SONY doesn't owe you anything. They could stop the PSN altogether if they saw it fit starting tomorrow morning - it's not a part of the PS3/PSP package. They're just *kind enough* to allow you online multiplayer and service *for free* and they will restore it once the issues have been fixed. This calls for patience, not cries for justice.

Besides, as mentioned eariler, we brought this on ourselves. We wanted Sony punished for being assholes and they are indeed punished. Every day without PSN means less income from buying all sorts of Mini's and old titles. They are *loosing* money, which is a fitting punishment for dragging one poor guy from one court to the other. The fact that the shrapnel hit You aswell is irrelevant. Your lack of opportunity to play Killzone online isn't important in the grand scheme of things. This attack wasn't aimed at You, it was aimed at Sony, and apparently it was *quite* successful.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 25, 2011)

why the hell was my link topic to that stie deleted? it was giving info and crap. unless i'm mistake. if sony pull's this again hackers or no!! (yes it is hackers i'm serious) meh does not matter. but it is true i'll find it again later and post it. also i got some info from the japan site i'll post in a sec.

PSN JAPAN TRANSLATED

“Obstacle News of 2011 April 24th “PlayStation Network” obstacle
The obstacle “of PlayStation Network” long haul continuously the time, there is no excuse truly.
At this corporation we continue the effort which early of service is directed to restoration with 24 hour systems, but
We do the reconstruction of the system in order to strengthen network below of this corporation,
We require time.
This job because time is required, means to put annoyance on many everyone, but
We judged that it is in order furthermore to strengthen the system security of this corporation indispensable.
Being placed in everyone of the customer and partner enterprise, something it receives understanding,
Now time being required to for restoration for a while acknowledgment, the fish you say to ask.
At this site you guide concerning the information of the renewal regarding this case.”


also here's the other i posted why makeing up a crap load of cuss words

http://www.psu.com/PSN-hackers-attacked-Ad...1.php3#comments

if you want proof of where that is from look at the playstaion blog page 8 comment 354.


----------

